# Having trouble with my Lennox G12Q3E-82-12 Furnace



## jencath (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi there-I just recently tried to turn on the heat in my house and the only thing that happened was cool air coming out of the returns.  Upon inspection, the pilot light does not seem to be lit.  It clearly states on the outside of the unit to NOT manually light the pilot as it is electric ignition??  I did what the directions said, cut the power, turned down the thermostat, turned off gas and waited and then turned everything back on.  There is no "clicking" noise to even indicate that the pilot is trying to light itself.  Any and all help/suggestions would be appreciated.  Thanks.

Jen


----------

